# Spouses vs. Knives



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2012)

How do knives fit into the evolution of your relationship? 

For instance:
* When did you feel safe exposing your knife fetish?
* What things do you hide?
* What was the first big problem?
* Or is everything fine and s/he encourages you to spend hours on KKF?

For me, my wife started me on my fetish, and she also encouraged me to by my first $1,000+ knife with the understanding that she could buy something for herself (a purse). She didn't like me sharpening in the kitchen, so I moved things out to the garage with a nice sharpening station. When I am on KKF and she asks what I am doing, I reply: "I'm surfing pornography." It's easier to admit that than knife stuff.

k.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 3, 2012)

We don't talk too much about how much stuff costs but luckily, we have friends that are into cars and photography, lol.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 3, 2012)

At first it was "I need to do research...it's for my job!" Then it was "But if I do other things, it costs money, this is free...and I can use the passarounds at my job!" and now it's "But it's my job!".

Sometimes life works out that way, God willing.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 3, 2012)

My wife enjoys cooking as much as I do. She really did not think much of the first Hiro I bought (neither did I), but she really liked the paring and petty knives Pierre Rodrigue made for us. Those were followed by a Boardsmith, which she also liked. There have been a few more things since then :O, but she does not protest much. Helps that this is the second marriage for both of us -- it's kind of a 'whatever makes you happy, dear' kind of thing


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2012)

Knives are my mistress.....it just gets accepted.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 26 and single. This isn't a problem for me. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2012)

What did Homer Simpson say: 

"Knives: Teacher, Mother, Secret Lover."

k.


----------



## tkern (Feb 3, 2012)

Since she is trying single-handedly to restart the economy by buying clothes, shoes, WII supplies, and other randomness on Etsy; a few hundred dropped by me here and there is let go. Plus I'm investing in my craft, right? Its like a painter getting new brushes.


----------



## JMJones (Feb 3, 2012)

The knives are easy to conseal. The power hammer, hydraulic press, grinder, and three forges to make the knives...... not so much.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2012)

JMJones said:


> The knives are easy to conseal. The power hammer, hydraulic press, grinder, and three forges to make the knives...... not so much.



That I can see. It wasn't until I bought cushions for a chair by my garage sharpening station that it brought attention -- a hydraulic press on the other hand would have begged MANY questions.

k.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 3, 2012)

We don't talk about it much, but every now and then it pops up. Especially when "her knives" need a tune up. I alwas keep them significantly duller than mine, and only sharpen them when she notices it (which is more often now). She appreciates a good knife and LOVES my Rodrigue and little Carter, but finds I spend too much time "obsessing" and "accidentally forgetting to mention a purchase".
She has purchased a few knives for me and even tells me I need to sharpen when I need to have some me time.
With all of this being said, on our Wedding Day she gave me a knife that I keep, every day, in my bunker gear. If that isn't accepting me for me, I don't know what is.


----------



## Pabloz (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I'm married to a New Yorican from Bronx that loves really sharp knives, fast cars and talked me into buying my TW-90....what more could a man ask for than a HOT latina capitalist.


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 4, 2012)

my GF thinks I'm crazy but as long as there's cashflow to spend on her as well its not such a big deal. . 
Keep a budget, stick to it. Thats what I say. I just set my budget to infinity and I'm good! :viking:

I'm big into starting new hobby's tho and things add up. She doesn't understand my obsession for knowledge and to learn things. After my next two purchases I'm going to be doing some savings. (just kidding!)


----------



## cnochef (Feb 4, 2012)

My wife and I have the perfect solution: We maintain a joint account to pay expenses, contribute to retirement savings and save for vacations plus maintain an emergency balance. Each monthy we put in, according to what we earn. Apart from that, we each have our own accounts and spend money how we want. 

No financial arguements = marital bliss!

BTW she doesn't mind the knives, cutting boards, cookware and toys anyways because they ensure good meals on our table


----------



## mano (Feb 4, 2012)

Ever since she's been incarcerated we haven't discussed it.


----------



## mano (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm just kidding. She thinks it's cute (when I went to the ECG she called it "The Knife Jamboree").


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 4, 2012)

No wife here that could hold me back, but I am not sure that is a good thing. Occasionally, having someone slap my wrist before I click 'send' on these wood orders would have been a good thing. I have been quite reasonable with knives these past 2 years.

Stefan


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Feb 4, 2012)

mano said:


> Ever since she's been incarcerated we haven't discussed it.



Ok, you made me spew coffee across the table when I read this one. Good one. She doesn't read this site does she???


----------



## Dusty (Feb 4, 2012)

Upon encountering a bottle of hand American diamond spray I got from my wife "so you buy yr knives diamonds, but not me?"

I offered to spray some on her fingers, but she wasn't so keen. :slaphead:


----------



## TB_London (Feb 4, 2012)

If she asks why I have a new one I start explaining, after 20 minutes of making her hold different ones and try cutting things with them she's decided not asking is easier 
In our old flat she had a dressing table on her side of the bedroom and I had a workbench on mine. She's quite understanding....


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 4, 2012)

Just slightly off topic here

I used to get comments like "my wife is going to kill me when she sees how much I am spending on handle materials".
So I said "why not ask her to help with your selections?"
Funny thing happened. Sales increased from the same people.

Two things I noticed;
They usually have a good eye for things and don't mind spending a little more for quality stuff.
They like being asked for advice and being involved in the things you are passionate about.
.....or at least being given the opportunity.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 4, 2012)

I have my Carter, she has her Cartier. I have my Devin Thomas, she has her Jimmy Choo and Louis Vuitton.

Works for us.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 4, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have my Carter, she has her Cartier. I have my Devin Thomas, she has her Jimmy Choo and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Works for us.



+1


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 4, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have my Carter, she has her Cartier. I have my Devin Thomas, she has her Jimmy Choo and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Works for us.



lus1: - We are using that same arrangement - unfortunately she talked me into letting her quit her job, so a lot of that "excess disposable" income will be going away. Now we have to really dial back the purchasing plans this year.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 4, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have my Carter, she has her Cartier. I have my Devin Thomas, she has her Jimmy Choo and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Works for us.



My arrangement is also very similar, but it is also morphing into "don't ask don't tell."

k.


----------



## bcrano (Feb 4, 2012)

If only Jimmy Choos where as well made as DT Pierre's etc...


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't have too much trouble. Our 32nd anniversary is coming up in June and we have each other figured out. She has her little collection (purses) and I have mine. Trust me, her collection is far larger than mine, and purses cost every bit as much as good knives.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2012)

We're only coming up to our 28th anniversary in June. Next weekend we're going to EE to check out the Burkes from the show in San Antonio. He's also taking me to a jewelry store he found out about when we go. Just takes lots and lots and LOTS of training. (Of course, he's been spending a lot of time looking at custom guitars. They make knives look cheap.) That bald spot on the back of his head is where I've had to give him a good whack every time he's misbehaved over the years....:dazed:


----------



## bcrano (Feb 4, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> We're only coming up to our 28th anniversary in June. Next weekend we're going to EE to check out the Burkes from the show in San Antonio. He's also taking me to a jewelry store he found out about when we go. Just takes lots and lots and LOTS of training. (Of course, he's been spending a lot of time looking at custom guitars. They make knives look cheap.) That bald spot on the back of his head is where I've had to give him a good whack every time he's misbehaved over the years....:dazed:


 Hey L. If you're husband is looking for custom acoustic guitars show him DeJonge guitars or his sons Patrick Hodgins or Corin DeJonge. Sergei DeJonge taught me how to build guitars and made the nicest I've ever seen in a lifetime of looking. Just a guitar tip. Get him a guitar like that you'll be able to buy whatever you want forever...


----------



## tkern (Feb 4, 2012)

Sometimes in a moment of weakness I contemplate selling my Paul Reed Smith 2002 Custom-22.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 5, 2012)

NONONONONONO!!!! Do NOT encourage the guitar habit. (The Dejonges are GORGEOUS, tho...)


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 5, 2012)

Could be worse. It could be a cello habit. My son is a professional cellist and his backup cello costs more than a Lexus (so does his bow, for that matter).


----------



## Phip (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh man, at first it was okay because it was just one. Then by knife three, stones, etc. she was annoyed because I commandeered a drawer in the kitchen just for knives. While I always maintained anyone could use them if they followed basic knife handling protocols, she found that too tedious and complained about "all the rules." I bought, she complained. Then I bought our 12-year-old an inexpensive blue steel gyuto from JWW and my wife started using it. "Hey, this is easier to cut with, etc." I also made more of an effort to keep the old Henkels sharp for her. Then she bought a cutco for $60, and god bless me I had the sense not to say anything--until she started using it on the Boardsmith board and leaving deep scratches. At that point I deemed the Cutco a saw, not a knife, and banned it from the board. But we're in year four now of me loving knives, and I think we're past the worst. Over time she's come to appreciate the knives and now doesn't complain. Friends use the knives and are awed by, well, everything we love about them. So now we joke about her shoes and my knives. Maybe things mellowed because I sold a few early acquisitions that I no longer interest me, and I've told her my main objectives are relatively limited now: 1) Stefan handles on three knives, and 2) a Masamoto KS (used one out there anyone?). Took a while, but we're over it now.


----------

